# ROKU question



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Almost bought one this morning. It listed the sources of streaming content such as Netflix, Hulu Plus etc...do subscriptions to these sites come included with the price of the ROKU unit or will I have to buy separate subscriptions? Those of you who have them, do you still like them? Plenty of content to watch? Simple to hook-up?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

You do need to still pay for the subscriptions.  Think of a Roku as a simplified computer for your television.  It gives you access to the services, but you still need to do whatever you would need to do in order to watch them on your desktop.

I don't have a Roku, so I can't speak for the content, but I did just get a Logitech Revue.  After researching them both, the Revue seemed to have far less restrictions and a lot more potential content.  The Roku has a pretty attractive price tag at around $60 to $100 while the Revue has the one set price at around $150, but I got a used/refurbished off Amazon for $100 and I'm pretty happy.

My big attraction to the Revue was the whole Google TV thing, it also has access to the Android Market for different apps.  I haven't really had a chance to delve into them, though, and I'm not entirely sure what all I can do with the thing.  I bought it mainly for Crunchyroll.com which works flawlessly.

People have been having a few issues with Netflix since the last firmware, apparently, and I have had it happen once or twice myself.  Basically an error about streaming pops up and you just have to hit the play button again and you're right back where you were.  Despite that, I have been using my Revue for Netflix instead of the four other devices I can access it with... the quality just seems a lot better and the interface and ability to search for shows is really nice.

The Revue also has a keyboard for a remote and a Google browser that you can access the web with.  This is a fun feature, though some sites like NBC and CBS have blocked their streaming content.  I also have to say I like the full keyboard a lot... it makes finding shows I want to watch so much easier than it is with a remote.  Hooking up was also pretty easy... just plug it in, hook up the HDMI cable then follow the onscreen prompts to connect to the wireless.

Hopefully some people with a Roku can pop up and give their thoughts on that device, I'm still curious about it as well.  Many of the reviewers said that they plan to keep both and it'd be nice to hear some hands on thoughts about it.  Heck... I'm pretty curious about the untapped potential of my Revue as well if anyone can weigh in on that.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have an Appletv and love it. It's a lot like the roku, but also has access to iTunes and all the content we've already purchased there. So I can share the media I buy from the Appletv with our iPads, iPhones, and iPods. One drawback, though, is that it doesn't support hulu plus, but since I can access that via my TiVo, it works for me. Does the roku support Amazon prime viewing?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have both a Roku and a Revue.  For Netflix, and especially Amazon Instant Video, I have a slight preference for viewing them on the Roku.  With the Roku, I switch to the input that the Roku is connected to, and then find the channel. Easy peasy. I also got mine as a refurbished unit.

I find it's a bit more effort to pull out the keyboard for the Revue and go through its menus, and the fact that I have to essentially access Prime Videos through a bookmark on the web app is definitely more difficult than just choosing the "channel" on the Roku.  That being said, it's still not that difficult.

However, there are things that can be done on the Revue that can't be done on the Roku, such as watching things on espn3.com that we would otherwise have to watch on a mobile device.  My husband enjoyed watching the 12 Hours of Sebring (auto racing) recently.  And the apps that Scheherazade mentions, though I don't find most of them as useful to me as I had hoped.  But I have an iPad and a Fire to run apps on.

The Revue also had a slightly bigger footprint than the Roku, and of course, you have to find a place for the keyboard.

When we travel and are going to be in a place for awhile (like our recent stay in San Diego) I take the Roku as it's small, easier to pack.  And setup of the Roku is very easy and straightforward.

The Revue can be used as a big remote to operate your DVR/Set Top Box and TV.  You run the HDMI from the set top box to the Revue to the TV.  The result was a slightly slower bootup of the TV channel when first turned on and some loss in sound volume.

Love 'em both.  If I were only going to have one...I dunno.  I might have said the Roku last month, but because hubby can watch his ESPN3.com racing shows, I might make a different decision today.  I would say that if you think the Android Market OR the ability to view web pages on your TV (for the purposes say, of streaming video from websites), then get the Revue.  Otherwise the Roku will probably be fine.

Betsy


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

We bought a Roku because my husband has NHL Gamecenter through the PS3 and it was horrible. If you have a PS3 and ever watch stuff streaming through it (or X-box, really), the Roku is pretty much the same thing. It does play Gamecenter better, though.

I will say that the Roku seems more 'chuggy' than the PS3 when it comes to Netflix. Like it gets stuck 'thinking' a lot more. But there are all kinds of crazy channels available on the Roku for free (like anime straight from Japan). Not all of them require a subscription, though several do. We thought it was pretty neat, but we still go to the PS3 for a lot of streaming stuff, just out of habit.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess it may be time for me to start streaming?  Time for a Roku?  I feel like I'm getting further (and further?) behind on this technology.  If it matters, I don't have and have never had cable or satellite.  Still don't want it.  I have a DVD player and TiVo HD hooked up to my TV.  Love that TiVo.  It's not TiVo Premier so can't access Hulu (and whatever else) with my current box.  

All that's needed for Roku hook-up to TV is HDMI cable and plug in to electric?  I have wireless network.  My internet service is AT&T DSL.  Sometime ago I thought AT&T threatened something if you use to much bandwidth due to streaming.  Maybe AT&T would slow down connection?  Never heard much about that from anyone.  Anyone had any negative experiences with AT&T?

I guess the only other thing I'd consider is Apple TV because I'm all Apple otherwise -- except for my Fire which I prefer to iPad due to smaller size (and price) of Fire.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I guess it may be time for me to start streaming? Time for a Roku? I feel like I'm getting further (and further?) behind on this technology. If it matters, I don't have and have never had cable or satellite. Still don't want it. I have a DVD player and TiVo HD hooked up to my TV. Love that TiVo. It's not TiVo Premier so can't access Hulu (and whatever else) with my current box.
> 
> All that's needed for Roku hook-up to TV is HDMI cable and plug in to electric? I have wireless network. My internet service is AT&T DSL. Sometime ago I thought AT&T threatened something if you use to much bandwidth due to streaming. Maybe AT&T would slow down connection? Never heard much about that from anyone. Anyone had any negative experiences with AT&T?
> 
> I guess the only other thing I'd consider is Apple TV because I'm all Apple otherwise -- except for my Fire which I prefer to iPad due to smaller size (and price) of Fire.


You might just want to upgrade your TiVo, the new boxes can access everything a Roku can, and then you wouldn't have to bother switching outputs, etc. we upgraded to the Premiere in September and it's a nice new box. I do still like our Apple TV, though, it's just easier to use.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

I've been considering Roku for one or more bedrooms.  We have TIVO (and my computer) in the family room, but no way to stream to the other rooms.  I already have Netflix and Amazon subscriptions for streaming, just thought it would be nice to have another way to bring them to a second TV.  Anyone have Roku as just a second or third room gadget?  Like when you're sick in bed and still want to watch a movie?  Am I off-base on how this thing works?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, maybe I will just wait until I need to upgrade my TiVo.  I'm only on my 2nd model of TiVo box / service now.  Originally had TiVo Series II box.  That lasted 4 years and was still going strong, but wanted to upgrade.  I expected same out of next box -- TiVo HD.  After 3 years, that went bad.  Did exchange for refurb TiVo HD box.  How long will this one last?  I do love TiVo.

Or do blu-ray players make streaming possible?  My current DVD player is acting up a little, I think.  May be about time to replace it.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

My advice on the TIVO is, unless you really want that amazon streaming and such, keep it as long as you can.  The new TIVO has a few nice features, but mine is really slow in terms of navigating menus.  My Blu-ray player does offer some streaming but I've never used it.  I bet you can find one that streams a lot of what you're looking for.  My TV actually does some streaming as well... until I got my Revue it was my go to device for Netflix.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

LOVE my Roku LT (the $50 model). It does almost everything I want and it is tiny/silent. If it starts to act like it's slowing down, unplug it and plug it back in. Should work flawlessly after that.

Here are the channels I have installed in mine. Some of these are private channels you have to put a code in to access. Fairly easy to find through Google.

Amazon Instant Video (can access all the free Prime videos plus the rest of the store)
Crackle (Sony's Hulu-eque service, has commericals but is free)
Roku Newsfeed (it has various news podcasts but I use it exclusively for watching Al-Jazeera live - Free)
Pandora Internet Radio (free)
PopcornFlix (free movies with commericals)
GoFightLive.TV (PPV local MMA, Boxing and Pro Wrestling)
Vimeo (think a professional YouTube - free)
Soma.FM (free alternative internet radio - one of my favorites!)
Vanguard (free independent movies with commericals - not too good but hey, it's free)
BBC World Service (private channel - live streaming feed - has a sync problem some times but hey, it's free)
NASA TV (private channel - HD live feed and free!)
iTunes Podcasts (private channel - searches the entire iTunes Podcast Library - Free)
UCTV (University Of California - lectures and full orchestra videos - Free)
Epix (pay channel - free if you already have it on your TV - currently using a 14 day trial)
Netflix (pay channel - everybody should know what this is)
TED (free lectures from TEDTalks - really interesting stuff)

And most importantly

*PLEX* - This is a private channel but it allows not only the streaming of your own files from the computer in a Netflix type interface, it also has user created channels so it can access all the online things you normally can't via the Roku (Hulu Free/South Park Studios/YouTube/WB/USA/NBC/TSN/PBA Xtra Frame/ESPN3/CBS/CBC/ABC/Food Network/higher quality live stream to Al-Jazeera plus access to their VOD programs)


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

This looks like a good choice for what you want if you just want to replace the DVD player. It streams Skype, Netflix, Amazon Instant Video, You Tube, huluplus, CinemaNow, Vudu, Pandora, Facebook, Twitter, My space, and Flixster all for $129. This is the best one I saw through my quick and dirty half hour of research. It does play 3D blu-ray, but will also play regular blu-ray and DVDs and everything else.

Panasonic DMP-BDT220 Integrated Wi-Fi 3D Blu-ray DVD Player


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

We have a Roku. I gave it to my boyfriend for Christmas 2009.

We are thinking of upgrading it, but it still works, so we haven't bothered.  

It's so easy to use that I bought my mom one last year for Christmas. She loves hers, too.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Oh, speaking of Plex, they've made it an official channel today!



> You're probably already familiar with the Roku Media Streamers, but if not, you'll want to check them out! They have a line of lovely little devices, starting at just fifty bucks, capable of 720p on the low end, and 1080p and Angry Birds on the high end. They also have a great SDK which allows third parties to write Roku Channels, and we're extremely happy to let you know that as of today, the Plex Roku Channel is now officially available in the Roku Channel Store.
> 
> We've had a private channel available for a few months, but we've really been working hard to make it even more awesome. In a great example of why I love the our community, a Plex team led by Schuyler collaborated with Alan, Matt, L0stS0ul and others from the forums to create this new version.
> 
> ...


http://elan.plexapp.com/2012/03/27/plex-for-roku-is-now-official/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I got my parents a Roku for Christmas, b/c they had a very large but older model television, and no cable, PlayStations, TiVo, or anything like that. After a month of it sitting there doing nothing, they finally started to investigate, and now they LOVE it. Mostly they watch Netflix on it, but also some of the free channels that come with Roku.

I went with Roku over Apple TV, the Logitech Revue, etc., because it seemed to me to have the best value and flexibility with the least fuss and the lowest requirements. It connects to their wireless network, takes up very little space on top of the TV, was a breeze to setup, and doesn't even require HDMI (they use the red/yellow/white A/V cables).

That said, if they had a different kind of TV, or different digital content habits, I might have gone in a different direction. I'm not knocking the other systems, only saying that Roku was the best fit for my parents and they ADORE it.

I quite like it too, actually, and have considered getting one for myself in the future.


----------

